# As We Ponder 2020: Some Friday Funnies



## tx smoker (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## SmokinGame (Nov 20, 2020)

Love the hula hoop!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 20, 2020)

Good ones Robert! Here's a few for the road. RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2020)

The salsa one is so about me!
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 20, 2020)

All excellent Robert and Ray!  Thanks, great way to start a Friday and cruise into the weekend.


----------



## robrpb (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 20, 2020)

Good ones Robert!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

Well Done All. Some funny stuff...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow!!!  No that's a great collection today guys.
Thanks to everybody.
Gary


----------

